# Benniworth tunnel..Lincolnshire



## Mikeymutt (Oct 17, 2017)

Visited this tunnel with man gone wrong.also known as the high street tunnel.there was is another one a bit further along but we did not bother with that one which I am glad now we did not as its a bat sanctuary.the tunnel measures a total distance of 557 yards was opened in 1875,the tunnel closed in 1951 for passengers but finally closed in 1958 for good.i presume goods trains used the latest ne for the remaining years as is what seemed to happen a lot.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 17, 2017)

That's a tidy little tunnel there mate. Great shots.


----------



## smiler (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice One Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 18, 2017)

Nicely photographed as per your usual. This was part of a rural branch line that never lasted long. Louth to Bardney railway line.


----------

